# Luch Time



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Had a bunch of these arabic dial pieces come today from an old contact down in Etobicoke. Only cleaned the crystal on the white one others need work like this silver one, too lazy, too sleepy. Nice piece the cal.2209 gold gilt.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> Had a bunch of these arabic dial pieces come today from an old contact down in Etobicoke. Only cleaned the crystal on the white one others need work like this silver one, too lazy, too sleepy. Nice piece the cal.2209 gold gilt.


Those are so nice... hey, wasn't around here that someone had a white dial like that one and a purple with a busted movement?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

i've taken quite a shine to the white faced arabic Luches since seeing their innards

looking at the sales forum i see a donor movement candidate has been purchased for the purple dialled one that levon2807 needed to resuscitate - wish i'd gone for it myself now, but at least it's being put to good use


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Had a bunch of these arabic dial pieces come today from an old contact down in Etobicoke. Only cleaned the crystal on the white one others need work like this silver one, too lazy, too sleepy. Nice piece the cal.2209 gold gilt.
> ...


Is this the ones you were thinking of. Nice one James they look great.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> Had a bunch of these arabic dial pieces come today from an old contact down in Etobicoke. Only cleaned the crystal on the white one others need work like this silver one, too lazy, too sleepy. Nice piece the cal.2209 gold gilt.


Lets have a piccy of the innards then James it will probably be the gold plated 2209 lovely movement.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You realize I am home working today but a break was due 

Yes the gilted movement. This is the white dial one the only one I managed to clean up after my pics last eve

With back removed and bezel/crystal removed its thinner than a very thin strap!


----------

